# Brahms 3rd Symphony, opening movement.



## CreamCat (Sep 8, 2009)

What do you people think of the opening movement of Brahms 3?

I think it's some of the most irritating music he ever wrote. What's the point of all these sudden changes in the tempo? Nothing is ever allowed to develop into anything interesting, nothing ever goes anwhere. Because he's too busy jumping into something different...I have listened through it many times now, and I have very little sympathy for it.

Anyone having any thoughts about this?

Edit: I like the three following movements much better


----------



## AussieGuy (Jan 4, 2010)

Brahms 3?

One of my favourites, after Brahms 4!

The very start of B3 sounds like he is taking a couple of deep breaths...quite comical really. Then he gets into it big time, with a big German dramatic theme. I love it!

Your comments are correct. He never does go anywhere with it, but SO WHAT. Did the big L Van B ever go any where? Take the 7th, just a series of rythms really when you think about it. Love it or leave it I reckon. I love em! I love em all, even the ones I don't care for. Beats the pop shlock any day of the week.

The point is, never stop listening, never stop exploring, keep an open mind.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

AussieGuy said:


> Brahms 3?
> 
> One of my favourites, after Brahms 4!
> 
> ...


Out of all symphonists, you pick Beethoven? I'm baffled. Beethoven is known for his development skills, and that is apparent in all of his works!


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

It's not my favourite Brahms piece but I do enjoy it sometimes, I think it is quite quirky!


----------



## CreamCat (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for all your answers. I am far from an expert on Brahms or classical music. It was just my highly personal reaction to the piece. I don't get it. Generally though, Brahms is one of my favorites.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

it grows on you, it is now one of my favorite symphonies and my favorite in F major. I initially bought Brahms 3 merely to complete the set. But now it gets regularly playing time.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh please! Brahms's 3rd Symphony is the best of all 4! 

This reminds me of something that I meant to ask about it actually. When Sir Simon Rattle was recording the Brahms symphonies recently, he was asked which one was his favourite. His response was: "My favourite symphony has to be third for the same reason that many conductors' favourite Mozart opera is _Idomeneo_."

Forgive me for being a bit naive about opera references, but what _exactly_ did he mean by that?


----------



## AussieGuy (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah OK, granted, LVB could develop a theme like there was no tomorrow. I steadfastly believe the 32 piano sonatas are the greatest single body of music ever written..now they're development! The point I was trying to make was that listening to and enjoying music is the important thing, not analysing it.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

AussieGuy said:


> Yeah OK, granted, LVB could develop a theme like there was no tomorrow. I steadfastly believe the 32 piano sonatas are the greatest single body of music ever written..now they're development! The point I was trying to make was that listening to and enjoying music is the important thing, not analysing it.


For some people, analysing is enjoying. I know very little about music theory, I can read music (badly though ) and that's about it. But I love listening to fugues with the score in my hands or on the screen. Seeing the theme going through all of the different voices, undergoing changes, and whatnot. It's a very intellectual experience, but also greatly emotional. Nothing gets me going like a good fugue!

People enjoy music differently, I say do what you want, as long as you enjoy it.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

AussieGuy said:


> Yeah OK, granted, LVB could develop a theme like there was no tomorrow. I steadfastly believe the 32 piano sonatas are the greatest single body of music ever written..now they're development! The point I was trying to make was that listening to and enjoying music is the important thing, not analysing it.


You are so right!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Brahms' 3rd is my favourite symphony of all time!

The 1st mvt. is the perfect sonata and develops the main themes throughout which means consistency without the music getting boring. It's Brahms' most sucessful attempt at orchestration making use of the widest use of texture and timbre known to Brahms.

I can't believe some people think it's bad music! How do you cope with Wagner or Mahler if you can't get Brahms?!


----------

